
Ask HN: April Thread for Companies Seeking Entry Level CS Grads? - slifer
Every month HN has a Thread where companies post job openings. This month of April can HN have a separate thread for companies seeking Entry level CS grads with and without experience? This distinction would make it easier on students who are looking for full time &#x2F; internships and F1 students.<p>There are many students who have some good experiences and contributions to Open source projects but are not CS grads. They have problems with interviews and it is a bit discouraging. Such a thread might be helpful along with any suggestions the community might have.
======
mtmail
Contact the moderators (link in footer).

I can point to an older comment by one of the moderators regarding
'whoishiring'-type submissions
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15151412](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15151412)

------
abhishekjha
This would be really helpful if carefully implemented.

